# Training a ratty who's not interested in treats?



## Shiver (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi, everyone! I have a 6 month old (approximate) female albino rat affectionately named Shiver (from Barbi: Magic of Pegasus movie) by my children. We've had rats before, and they always turned out SUCH great pets regardless of their history (meant to be feeder rats, from ratteries, or pet stores). Shiver, although very sweet, is very... lazy? I'm trying to teach her to come when called, and she's completely unresponsive to food / treats. She eats and is very healthy, she just doesn't care to walk anywhere but to her bowl to eat. I don't think a clicker would work, as she just wants to sleep all day and doesn't want to do anything. Any tips?

P.S.- She is (intentionally) our only rat right now. When we got her she was definitely not hand tame and we wanted to build a relationship with her before adding another to our family. Honestly, I'm thinking that may have a lot to do with her don't care attitude.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Rats will get depressed, anti social and sometimes even sick when they are housed alone. You'll defiantly see a big change in her personality once she has a friend. Once shes happy again, you could try again - you may find you get a totally different response from her.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

ema-leigh said:


> Rats will get depressed, anti social and sometimes even sick when they are housed alone. You'll defiantly see a big change in her personality once she has a friend. Once shes happy again, you could try again - you may find you get a totally different response from her.


That is so true, speaking from experience. Get her a friend asap.

Years ago I came across a rescue rat and had her by herself since the babies I had reserved were too young still. She became depressed, hid in a corner and refused to eat. So I went to petco and emergency-adopted a baby, did not have time for quarantine so I took the chance. Well, the next day: two happy rats and eating and outgoing again. They lived happily ever after. Three weeks later the babies came and everyone had a blast.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks! That's what I had assumed it probably was  I thought to find a playmate who is already hand tame (boy can they be fast little nippers sometimes!), and wanted her to be when we got another. Since I can now handle her comfortably, we're definitely looking for a friend for her


----------



## fourrats (Nov 9, 2010)

I found that one of my rats didn't like normal rat treats, like yogurt, grapes, or cheerios. You just have to try a variety of treats until one works. Mine loves rice krispie cereal. It's still great for training because she has to sit on my hand to get the cereal.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi! What are some of the things you've tried? We've tried all the "treats" sold, dog food / cat food (which our last rats LOVED), cereals, vegetables, fruits, and even small pieces of meat left over from dinner. Nothing even gets her to look twice!


----------

